# Bio-Spira



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

I wanted to purchase some Bio-Spira but its no where in this town and to order it is very expensive. The 3oz bottle is 30 bucks and the shipping because its needs to stay cold? is another 20.

Yeah, cant afford that. So can anyone give me links to the sites you used to purchase your Bio-Spira? Thanks!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Only place I know of selling it is Drs FosterandSmith. There may be more though.

I've only come across it once.. it was about 18-25 per bag depending on what type it was.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah its freking expenisvie but i can cycle a tank 10 days without so its ok


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

All bio-spira has is bacteria. Do you know anyone who has a well-established tank? If so, they could probably give you some of their filter material, complete with good live bacteria. Then you put than in your filter, or rinse it out in your tank, and that will do the job.

It might not work as well as the commercial product, but this method cycled my new 58g in less than a week. I added 4 rosy barbs at the same time I rinsed my old sponges in the new tank. It made a big mess in the new tank, but I got no ammonia readings that I found. The nitrite got up to 0.25, and then fell the next day. I consider this a big success.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

its really cheap at my local pet store, and my non local pet store lol. . . 2 or 4 pet stores near me have it. ( pet co. and petsmart dont carry it). its really cheap, i got mine for 20$ treats up to 90 gallons, used it on my 55, my 2 10's and my five, and then kept it in my fridge, then added it to my 55 after the first water change. . . . and if you live near a pet shop that isnt a corporation, they can mostlikely order it for you. . . .


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

MyraVan said:


> All bio-spira has is bacteria. Do you know anyone who has a well-established tank? If so, they could probably give you some of their filter material, complete with good live bacteria. Then you put than in your filter, or rinse it out in your tank, and that will do the job.


Yes, I did that with my tank. Brought home the filter media out of one of the tanks at the store. After a week of testing, I found Nitrates were climbing but no sign of ammonia or nitrites. At that point I started to _slowly_ add fish - about 4 or 6 per week. (See my sig for current population)

The tank has been running flawlessly for a month now. 

Still wish we could get Bio-Spira in Canada though....  The stuff would certainly make my job easier!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

I cycled my 55g with 6 rainbows in 1 week with a 10g filter cartrige that was used them ammonia went to .50 for 3 days then 0 and now the rainbows are spawnig so it didnt hurt em to much


----------

